# Gentoo auf VMWare Server 1.0.10

## nanos

Hallo !

In letzter Zeit bekomme ich immer diese Fehler wenn ich versuche mit einer aktuellen Boot CD einen VMWare Server Client zu starten.

```

>> Loading the ''de'' keymap

>> Making tmpfs for /newroot

>> Looking for the cdrom

>> Attempting to mount media:- /dev/sda

!! Media not found

>> No bootable medium found. Waiting for new devices...

>> Looking for the cdrom

>> Attempting to mount media:- /dev/sda

!! Media not found

!! Could not find the CD to boot, something else needed!

>> Determining root device...

!! Could not find the root block device in .

   Please specify another value or: press Enter for the same, type "shell" for a shell, or "q" to skip...

```

Kann es sein das es mit der Umstellung von "/dev/hda" auf "/dev/sda" zu tun hat.

Ich habe es schon mit LSI Logic und Bus Logic versucht aber der Fehler ist immer der selbe.

----------

